
Launch HN: Topmostly – curated search engine - topmostly
Hello everybody,
I&#x27;m Gintaras - the founder of Topmostly (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;topmostly.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;topmostly.com</a>) - user curated search engine (I know, it  sounds so hackneyed). I started working on this almost 2 years ago. The initial trigger for starting it, was my attempts to find out which TV to buy for my home. Of course the first thing I did was researching Google. After several hours reading lots of reviews, checking “TOP 10 TVs for your home ” and etc. I realized that I’m even more confused than before. So many reviews from different experts with different proposals. A lot of &quot;TOP X LISTS&quot; with affiliate links and etc., you never know if these recommendations are trustworthy or just created because of making some money for the author. Or its maybe just some SEO optimized text with a lot of advertisement banners around. So I missed transparent&#x2F;trusted online place (like Wikipedia) with some suggestion for me.
The basic idea: users search for particular things like in any other search engine. The more users search for particular search, the more search is visible.  Other users (curators) submit search results: link + short description (no affiliate links!!!). The search becomes kind of &quot;interactive list&quot; which is updating constantly. You can “save” the search you’re interested in and get notifications about updates in your feed page. Search results sorted by votes by default – you see “the best” at the very top. &quot;Meta data&quot; of search (like Talk page in Wikipedia) you can see history&#x2F;activity and discuss these changes with curators. The meta data ensures transparency.<p>I know &quot;egg&#x2F;chicken&quot; problem. The &quot;value&quot; is (quality) content. Not so many content for now, and I&#x27;m writing here not because I want to tell you guys &quot;hey look how great is website is&quot;. I only want some feedback. It would be nice to get your opinion about idea in general. I&#x27;m open for critic and suggestions. Thank you.<p>If you want to ask&#x2F;say for me personally, you can contact me gintaras[eta]topmostly.com
======
topmostly
Actually from searches made by you guys, I see that maybe I forgot to point
out that its this search engine is not supposed to find some info like "food",
"weather in Milano" and etc. Its not competitor for google. Its more about
"what are top x", "the best X", "best X for reasonable price", "must to X" and
etc. ;) Thank you for checking out!

